# Comment transférer les contacts d'un Iphone vers carte sim?



## services (9 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterai transférer mes contacts de mon Iphone 3gs dans ma carte sim.

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider?

Merci


----------



## Lauange (10 Janvier 2013)

Hello, operation impossible sauf avec une appli payante : export contact ou si manager si ton iPhone est jbké.


----------



## Pascal Funk (10 Janvier 2013)

Et c'est naze.

Sur la sim,tu n'as qu'un champ de données ( que le numéro de tel) et pas la photo.

Le mieux est de synchroniser sur le cloud avec Google.Ainsi tu ne perdras plus jamais tes contacts.


----------



## Splafi (11 Janvier 2013)

Ou encore utilisé tout simplement la solution que te propose Apple qui est super bien intégré qui s'appel iCloud.

Tu n'as cas activer la synchronisation de tes contacts, Mail, Note, .... dans l'onglet iCloud de ton iphone dans l'app réglage.  

Et tous sera poussé sur l'ensemble des tes iDevise Iphone/Ipad/Ipad mini mais aussi tes Mac =D

http://www.apple.com/fr/iphone/icloud/#ccm

A toi de jouer !!


----------

